# My favorite Look - First FOTD



## Yagmur (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey everyone, this is my first FOTD here on Specktra, so please be nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Let me know what you think. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*1.*





*2.*





*3.*





Products I used:
Vanilla e/s
Crystal Avalanche e/s
Accent Red pig.
Beauty Marked e/s
Blacktrack fluidline
Don't Be Shy blush
Malibu Barbie l/g

Note: I know I'm shiny


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh it's my favorite too...Beautiful!!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 9, 2008)

Beautiful!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 9, 2008)

very pretty 8D


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 9, 2008)

you look like jamie lynn from the sopranos lol very sexy look


----------



## n_c (Dec 9, 2008)

You look fab!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 9, 2008)

So beautiful! Love it!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 9, 2008)

Very beautiful!


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 9, 2008)

great eyes.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Gorgeous look


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you all


----------



## Dice1233 (Dec 9, 2008)

beautiful!!!!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 9, 2008)

Those colours look amazing on you.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 9, 2008)

This is so gorgeous.  And you are beautiful.  

Look forward to more.


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 9, 2008)

You look so pretty! I can see why this is your favorite look


----------



## chantel25 (Dec 10, 2008)

that is great look on you, everything is flawless


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 10, 2008)

this is a gorgeous look, hope to see more from you


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 10, 2008)

Very pretty, great job!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 10, 2008)

You are stunning and this look is stunning on you!!!


----------



## panther27 (Dec 10, 2008)

omg u r so pretty!love it


----------



## prncezz (Dec 10, 2008)

ohmygod! you are GORGEOUS!!!! ♥
and very talented =]


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 10, 2008)

So pretty!


----------



## Ziya (Dec 10, 2008)

SO GORGEOUS!! are you persian? your m/u is perfect and your features are to die for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol


----------



## barbie.doll (Dec 10, 2008)

Beautiful!

You're middle eastern too?


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 10, 2008)

love it


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Dec 10, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## jdechant (Dec 10, 2008)

Love it!!! Very pretty!


----------



## blinkymei (Dec 10, 2008)

you're so pretty and the eyeshadow combo is pretty on you too, great job even though it was your first FOTD


----------



## blkayznempress (Dec 10, 2008)

I would totally wear this look to seduce my husband! LOL Work it girl! This is beautiful!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Dec 10, 2008)

wow! more please!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow stunning look


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 10, 2008)

This looks beautiful!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_SO GORGEOUS!! *are you persian?* your m/u is perfect and your features are to die for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie.doll* 

 
_Beautiful!

*You're middle eastern too?*



_

 
No, I am not persian. I am from Turkey, but I live in Munich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blkayznempress* 

 
_I would totally wear this look to seduce my husband! LOL Work it girl! This is beautiful!_

 





 Yeah, I did and it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to everyone, you all are so nice


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 10, 2008)

Love this!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 10, 2008)

aw very pretty look


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 10, 2008)

very, very pretty--i love the colors!


----------



## andreacvbb (Dec 10, 2008)

OH MY GOOOD!!!! i love this look...its sooo pretty..
are u a mua??? very talented.....


----------



## Padmita (Dec 10, 2008)

Those colours are gorgeous with your colouring!


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 10, 2008)

Must get Accent Red.=|


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Dec 10, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## AliVix1 (Dec 10, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 10, 2008)

you're extremely gorgeous...wow. u look so exotic.


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *andreacvbb* 

 
_OH MY GOOOD!!!! i love this look...its sooo pretty..
*are u a mua???* very talented....._

 
Unfortunately I am not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 

 
_Must get Accent Red.=|_

 
Definitely, its one of my favorite pigments!

Thanks to everyone


----------



## rbella (Dec 11, 2008)

That's beautiful!  Looking forward to more posts from you!


----------



## Amber*Christine (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh you're just gorge!


----------



## Just_me (Dec 12, 2008)

fab!!


----------



## 06290714 (Dec 12, 2008)

beautiful eyes & great skin!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Dec 13, 2008)

you, my dear are GORGEOUS


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 13, 2008)

First off, not shiny at all...second, I love your hair... lastly, great look!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks to everyone! I really appreciate all your comments!


----------



## chirufus (Dec 13, 2008)

Great look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, love the colors. These are my favorites colors.


----------



## Saints (Dec 13, 2008)

I love it, you look flawless


----------



## MamaLaura (Dec 13, 2008)

Great eye/lip combination


----------



## Dilek (Dec 15, 2008)

next time when we go dancing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , make me please so up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Note:  you are responsible that


----------



## zerin (Dec 15, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 16, 2008)

You look beautiful! I'm definitely going to try and recreate this.


----------



## Kimber (Dec 16, 2008)

Your skin looks flawless! Super.


----------



## Marjolaine (Dec 16, 2008)

That look is beautiful and I like your eyebrows a lot hehe 

Eline sağlık


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dilek* 

 
_next time when we go dancing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , make me please so up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*Note: you are responsible that*



_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_That look is beautiful and I like your eyebrows a lot hehe 

*Eline sağlık*



_

 
Birşey değil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Thank you all!!!*


----------



## florabundance (Dec 16, 2008)

Such a pretty look!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you, Florabundance


----------



## joey444 (Mar 22, 2009)

Love the color combo!  You look great!


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Mar 22, 2009)

You are so beautiful!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_Love the color combo!  You look great!_

 
Thank you, Joey444 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lily_Lyla* 

 
_You are so beautiful!_

 
Thank you, Lily_Lyla


----------

